# What Amp do I need



## emdawg (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a Boss Audio AR12D 2400 Watts PEAK/1400 Watts RMS 12-Inch Dual 4-Ohm Voice Coil Subwoofer. What Amp do I need to make this sub sound good? and What type?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Crutchfield.com - excellent customer support. You can call or chat and get assistance.


----------

